# Preferred Password Manager



## ClayPot (May 27, 2011)

Providentially, yesterday I started using a password manager (KeePassX) to organize my online passwords even before I read the thread here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/how-safe-cloud-67903/. It allows you to store your encrypted passwords on your computer. You can use dropbox to sync the passwords across computers. It will allow you to generate random passwords easily (a very nice feature) so that you can easily have different passwords for your various accounts. Its limitation is that if you are on a public computer, you need to have a USB key with your info or some other way of opening your KeePassX file. Lastpass is an alternative that is cloud-based, but this allows you to open up your Lastpass account from a public computer using a one-time-password (a very nice feature) to get around this problem. There is also Roboform, Passback, 1password, etc. If you use a password manager, what do you use and why?


----------



## athanatos (May 27, 2011)

I can be a decent password manager. I am free and there's nothing to download.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2011)

I prefer Lastpass. If you're concerned about the security it provides through your password protection then you can increase the protection by setting it up to authenticate via a physical token. It also lets you control whether other computers or devices can access your passwords. Incidentally, encryption of the data is a function of how strong your master password is.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2011)

athanatos said:


> I can be a decent password manager. I am free and there's nothing to download.


 
How many unique 10-14 character passwords do you have memorized that use numbers, upper and lower case numbers, and special characters?


----------



## Skyler (May 27, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> How many unique 10-14 character passwords do you have memorized that use numbers, upper and lower case numbers, and special characters?



As many as I need.

I also use movie quotes.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 27, 2011)

I tried Lastpass, because the price is very reasonable $12/year.I ended up staying with Roboform, mostly because it was what my wife and I were used to, even though it is a bit more $20/year.

Both work similarly, and I recommend both all the time. It really is so much better than making your middle name (or street name, or mother's maiden name) your password from everything from bank accounts to online shops. (And yes, that is what people do in the alternative).


----------



## Skyler (May 27, 2011)

Oh, Bible verses are another favorite. Here's a password for you:

"John 3:16 For God so loved the world" 

36 characters long, contains numbers, mixed capitals and lowercase, and special characters.

(I do not use that particular password. For the record.)


----------



## LeeD (May 27, 2011)

I prefer roboform and have used it for years.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 27, 2011)

I use Roboform; when will the dock me for more money; I don't recall having to pay them for anything recently?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 27, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Oh, Bible verses are another favorite. Here's a password for you:
> 
> "John 3:16 For God so loved the world"
> 
> ...


 
But might be susceptable to a dictionary-based attack.

How about something like this?:

!^!^JO!^*#deathofdeath

which is 1616 capitalized (john owen's birth), JO for John Owen, 1683 capitalized (John Owen's death) and a prominent book of his.

I don't use this one, but I use similar tricks. But I know if I get bonked on the head I might lose the recollection, so I try to save them all in a truecrypt container with a heavy duty password that I've written down in the back of a book stored in a locked container in the back yard buried under a thorney bush. (Well, I made up the last part, although I've thought about it!).

You can get pretty obsessed with security, with good reason.


----------



## Skyler (May 27, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> But might be susceptable to a dictionary-based attack.



I have yet to find a dictionary-based attack that looks for Bible verses.

If you find one, let me know.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 27, 2011)

Skyler said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > But might be susceptable to a dictionary-based attack.
> ...


 
Maybe we should encrypt this thread to not give anyone ideas.


----------



## athanatos (Jun 2, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> athanatos said:
> 
> 
> > I can be a decent password manager. I am free and there's nothing to download.
> ...


For me? A few. But I meant for other people. If you want I could remember your passwords for you. 

Plus, I have this simplify feature, where I make a master password and change all of your passwords (without letting you know, just for security), so access to all of your accounts will be easier.*


* well, for me at least


----------

